# GTo going to the body Shop Need a stock or aftermarket hood???



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Have tried to get the type w hood from gravana but no luck!! i see pfyc banshee hood, is there anything else out there to compare in quality or style? i like the more muscle car/ hood styles!! The center of the hood will be black!!Thanks and hope to find something in the next two weeks??:seeya:


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

if i were you and i needed a new hood i would get a carbon fiber one because they are a lot lighter.. ebay actually has what looks like pretty nice ones. the only draw back is the one i was lookin at need hood pins. but there may be others. i mean they both are about the same price. also given the current colors of your car it may be cool too leave the part that you have black the carbon fiber it would definatly be pretty one of a kind..


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks bluegoat!! i am looking for a carbon fiber hood but the hood pins? i just dont know if i want to go that far? Yes some of the early musclears had them and even some of the expensive custom cars of today got em!! if i went carbon i need someone to make a overlay of the center grill area that i have painted black to match the carbon fiber. or a complete front bumper. if i go that far might just purchase the cf fenders too!! Wow!!arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you've never had a car with a hood held on by hood pins I can tell you it's a real hassle. If the hood is heavy or flimsy then it may take 2 people to get it off without damage. Every time you want to remove the hood you have to completely remove the hood from the car and put it somewhere safe. Some people just put it on the roof panel, but over time then the roof gets scratched up. Lean it up against something and before you know it someone knocks it over!!! It can be a real PITA.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Ditto!*

Rukee i agree with that!!100% we did have a car for the local strip and it was a hassle!! No i have decided to go with the banshee Hood, fiberglass or carbon fiber? I like the painted hood and its cleaner! carbon just gets a little busy and showy but with the black center area of the hood i have in my design carries over to the front bumper i would have to paint it to match! i could expose the carbon fiber on the bottom side? :willy:


----------

